

Ask HN: How many pages do you read on a typical HN browsing session? - hammock

Sometimes I get all the way to 300 links (ten pages), but not usually past that
======
Travis
About the same. Depends on how recently I looked at it. I usually stop when
the articles are ones I've seen before. That's when I roll over to the new
section. Don't usually get past 5 pages over there.

------
tameramitchell
I usually take a few minutes and scan 2-3 pages, but I do this a couple times
during the day. It's a nice break from work.

~~~
johngunderman
I've found that it too often becomes an hour that I've lost to HN :(

------
instakill
I've missed a day and I'm currently on the 708th link.

------
simplon
well.. about 4 pages.. to about 100-120 links..

